# All Purpose Rub



## Alphonse (Dec 22, 2019)

I want to mix a batch of all purpose seasoning of salt, black pepper, and garlic powder.    I want to keep some on hand for steaks and chops plus other meat that will get this along with a couple of other rubs I use that do not contain salt.  I prefer to salt meat separately so I know how much I am putting on.

So for an All Purpose Rub,  what volumes would you use?  I am assuming equal parts salt and pepper but not sure about the garlic.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2019)

For a good all purpose SPOG I like a ratio of 2/2/1/1 coarse salt, coarse pepper, granulated onion  and granulated garlic.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 23, 2019)

Mine has always been equal parts of each.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 23, 2019)

I also do equal, if you don't like a certain ingredient or not as much cut back on it, make a very small batch to start with so you can test it before making a bigger batch, I use brownulated brown sugar when making a big batch of rub because it wont clump up. same taste  without having to beat the bottle.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 23, 2019)

i do 3 garlic and 2 salt 1 pepper and 1 onion.  YMMV

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

